# S6 bumper install in 3.0 Tdi, is it possible?



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

My idea was to install the bumper of a S6 in a A6 3.0 Tdi'2006. 
S6 Dimensions (C6)
http://www.fourtitude.com/gallery/generated//Audi/A6-S6-RS6%20(C4,%20C5,%20C6)/S6%20Sedan%20(C6)/Technical/008__scaled_600.jpg]http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...0.jpg[\IMG]

A6 Normal (C6)
[IMG]http://www.audi.co.kr/models/A6/img/img_dimension_large_04.gif[\IMG]
Do you believe that yes it is possible to make it without modifying anything, P&P?



[I]Modified by JNV at 5:20 PM 12-26-2006[/I]


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*Re: S6 bumper install in 3.0 Tdi, is it possible? (JNV)*

S6 Dimensions








.
.
.
.
A6 Dimensions


----------

